# Looking for breeder in Maryland



## JustAGirlAndHerRats (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm looking for breeders in Maryland. For Christmas I want to get two new babies, preferably two males. If I have to, I'll get boys before Christmas, does anybody know any Maryland breeders?


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Im not sure about breeders as I dont live in MD but I have seen a rescue in MD that has a lot of rats... i think it was called gRATitude rescue? They were on petfinder.com!


----------

